# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  إطلالة على علم العدد - أو الفواصل

## القارئ المليجي

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
هاهنا إطلالة على فنّ من الفنون التي جعلها بعض العلماء وسائلَ لعلم القِراءات، وهي سبعة:
علم العربية، والتجويد، والرسم، والوقف والابتداء، والفواصل وهو فن عدد الآيات، وعلم الأسانيد، والابتداء والختم وهو الاستعاذة والتكبير ومتعلقاتها.

وأنا هنا إنما نقلت هذه الفوائد التي جمعها غيري، وراجعتُها على عجل مراجعة غير دقيقة؛ وإني لأرجو - مع هذا - أن تكون جمة النفع.
[لي غنمُها وليس علي غرمُها]  
علم الفواصل - أو علم عد الآي
تعريف علم العدد:
هو علم يُبحث فيه عن أصول آيات القرآن الكريم، من حيث إنَّ كلَّ سورة كم آية وما رؤوسها وما خاتمتها.
هل الفاصلة هي رأس الآية أم غيرها؟
ذهب الإمام الداني - رحمه الله - إلى أنها غيرها حيث قال: أما الفاصلة فهي الكلام المنفصل مما بعده، والكلام التامّ قد يكون رأس آية وكذلك الفواصل يكنَّ رؤوس آيٍ وغيرها؛ فكل رأس آية فاصلة وليس كل فاصلة رأس آية، قال: الفاصلة تعمّ النوعين وتجمع الضربين. اهـ.
الآية في اللغة: العلامة.
وفي الاصطِلاح: طائفة من القرآن الكريم ذات مبدأ ومقطع، عُلِمَتْ بالتَّوقيف من الشَّارع وجُعِلَت دلالةً على انقطاع الكلام.
الفاصلة: هي آخر كلمة في الآية؛ نحو "العالمين" ، "نستعين".
وهي مرادفة لرأس الآية عند الكثيرين.
طريق معرفة الفواصل:
1- مساواة الآية لما قبْلها وما بعدها طولاً وقصرًا.
2- مشاكلة الفاصِلة لغيرها مما هو معها في السورة في الحرف الأخير منها أو فيما قبله.
3- الاتفاق على نظائرها في القرآن الكريم.
4- انقطاع الكلام عندها.
علماء العدد:
1- المدني الأول.
2- المدني الأخير.
3- المكي.
4- البصري.
5- الدمشقي.
6- الحمصي.
7- الكوفي.
المدني الأول:
هو ما يرويه الإمام نافع عن شيخَيْه أبي جعفر يزيد بن القعقاع، وشيبة بن نصاح.
وله روايتان:
فعدد آي القرآن في رواية الكوفيين عن أهل المدينة 6217.
وفي رواية المصريين عن ورش 6214.
والذي اعتمده الشاطبي رواية أهل الكوفة، وقد تبع في ذلك الإمام الداني.
المدني الأخير:
هو ما يرويه إسماعيل بن جعفر عن يزيد وشيبة بواسطة نقْله عن سليمان بن جماز.
فيكون المدني الأخير هو المروي عن إسماعيل بن جعفر عن سليمان بن جماز عن شيبة ويزيد. 
وعدد آي القرآن عنده 6214.
العدد المكي:
هو ما رواه الإمام الداني بسنده إلى عبد الله بن كثير القارئ عن مجاهد بن جبر عن ابن عبَّاس عن أبي بن كعب عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلَّم.
عدد الآي عنده 6210.
العدد البصري:
هو ما يرويه عطاء بن يسار وعاصم الجحدري، وهو ما ينسب بعد إلى أيوب بن المتوكل.
عدد آي القرآن عنده 6204.
العدد الدمشقي:
هو ما رواه يحيى الذماري عن عبدالله بن عامر اليحصبي عن أبي الدرداء.
وينسب هذا العدد إلى عثمان بن عفَّان - رضي الله عنْه.
عدد الآي فيه 6227وقيل 6226.
العدد الحمصي:
هو ما أضيف إلى شريح بن يزيد الحمصي الحضرمي.
عدد الآي فيه 6232.
العدد الكوفي:
هو مايرويه حمزة وسفيان عن علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنْه.
بواسطة ثقات ذوي علم وخبرة.
وهذا العدد هو الذي اشتهر بالعدد الكوفي.
وعدد آي القرآن فيه 6236.
الأسماء التي تطلق على علم عد الآي:
بالنظر في المؤلفات الأصيلة خصوصًا التي حملت في ثناياها معلومات عن هذا العلم، نجد أنَّ هناك عدَّة إطلاقات على هذا الفنّ، وكلّها متفقة المقصد، فمن هذه الإطلاقات:
1- علم العدد: وقد سمّيت مؤلَّفات أصيلة بهذا الاسم، مثل (كتاب العدد) لعطاء بن يسار، (كتاب عدد المدني الأوَّل) لنافع، (كتاب العدد) لحمزة الزيات، وهذه المؤلَّفات هي في حُكم المفقود.
إلاَّ أنَّه توجد مؤلَّفات أُخرى تحمل ذات العنوان موجودة ومتداولة، منها:
(كتاب العدد) للإمام الهذلي (ت465هـ) وهو مضمن في كتاب (الكامل)، و(كتاب أقوى العُدد في معرفة العدد) لعلم الدين السخاوي (ت643هـ)، وهو ضمن كتاب (جمال القرَّاء وكمال الإقراء) و(كتاب حسن المدد في فنّ العدد) للعلامة إبراهيم الجعبري (ت 732هـ) وهو مطبوع بهذا الاسم، وذكره الزركشي في البرهان باسم: (المدد في معرفة العدد).
2- علم عدد آي القرآن: ومن أقدم المؤلَّفات التي وسمت بهذا العنوان (كتاب عدد آي القرآن) ليحيى بن زياد الفراء (ت207هـ) وهو مخطوط، و(كتاب عدد آي القرآن) لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام (ت224هـ) وهو في حكم المفقود، و(كتاب البيان في عدد آي القرآن) للداني (ت444هـ)، وهو من الكتب الأصيلة في هذا العلم، والعُمَد في هذا الفنّ.
ومن كتب المتأخِّرين (تحقيق البيان في عدّ آيِ القرآن) للإمام المتولي (ت1313هـ) وهو مخطوط، ولم يُطْبع بعد - فيما أعلم.
وهذا المصطلح (آي القرآن) يكثر دورانُه في ثنايا كتُب المفسّرين، بل إنَّ تفسير الإمام ابن جرير الطبري حمل عنوان (جامع البيان عن تأْويل آي القرآن بالقرآن).
3- علم الفواصل أو فواصل الآي: وسبق تحرير مصطلح (الفاصلة) ومن أقدم المؤلَّفات التي حملت هذا الاسم كتاب (بغية الواصل إلى معرفة الفواصل) لسليمان بن عبدالقوي الطوفي (ت716هـ) وهو مخطوط . 
ومن كتب المتأخرين (القول الوجيز في معرفة فواصل الكتاب العزيز) للمخللاتي (ت1311هـ) وهو شرح على ناظمه الزهر للإمام الشاطبي.
وقد يكون هذا المصطلح (علم الفواصل) أكثر شهرة وتداوُلاً عند المتأخّرين في هذا الوقت.
يتبــع....

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال أبو تميم (محمد أحمد يحيى الأهدل):
قال أبو تميم:
عندما درس عليَّ بعضُ الإخوة الفضلاء (ناظمة الزهْر في عدِّ الآي) للإمام الشَّاطبي - رحِمه الله - قمتُ بإعداد بعض المباحث المتعلِّقة بهذه المنظومة ممَّا تكثر أسئِلَتهم فيها، في ورقات يسيرة أسميتُها:"إتحاف الغرّ بما في ناظمة الزهْر".
وكان من ضمن تلك المباحث: عدَدُ آيِ سُوَرِ القُرْآنِ الكريمِ في جَميعِ الأَعْدادِ.
حيث ذكرتُ فيه عددَ آيِ كلّ سورة في الأعداد السَّبعة, ومن ثَمَّ المجموع الكلّي لعدد سور القرآن الكريم في كل عدٍّ, وهذه خلاصة ما يتعلَّق بالأعداد: المدني الأوَّل, والبصري, والدِّمشقي, والمكِّي.
أوَّلاً: عدَدُ آيِ سُوَرِ القُرْآنِ الكريمِ في العَدِّ المدني الأوَّل:
الفاتحة:7 آيات, البقرة:285 آية, آل عمران:200 آية.
النساء:175 آية, المائدة:122 آية, الأنعام:167 آية.
الأعراف:206 آية, الأنفال:76 آية, التوبة:130 آية.
يونس:109 آيات, هود:122 آية, يوسف:111 آية.
الرعد:44 آية, إبراهيم:54 آية, الحجر:99 آية.
النحل:128 آية, الإسراء:110 آية, الكهف:105 آية.
مريم:98 آية, طه:134 آية, الأنبياء:111 آية.
الحج:76 آية, المؤمنون:119 آية, النور:62 آية.
الفرقان:77 آية, الشعراء:227 آية, النمل: 95 آية.
القصص:88 آية, العنكبوت:69 آية, الروم:60 آية.
لقمان:33 آية, السجدة:30 آية, الأحزاب:73 آية.
سبأ:54 آية, فاطر:45 آية, يس:82 آية.
الصافات:182 آية في رواية شيْبة, و181 آية في رواية أبي جعفرٍ, ص:86 آية, الزمر:72 آية.
غافر:84 آية, فصلت:53 آية, الشورى:50 آية.
الزخرف:89 آية, الدخان:56 آية, الجاثية:36 آية.
الأحقاف:34 آية, محمد:39 آية, الفتح:29 آية.
الحجرات:18 آية, ق:45 آية, الذاريات:60 آية.
الطور:47 آية, النجم:61 آية, القمر:55 آية.
الرحمن:77 آية, الواقعة:99 آية, الحديد:28 آية.
المجادلة:22 آية, الحشر:24 آية, الممتحنة:13 آية.
الصف:14 آية, الجمعة:11 آية, المنافقون:11 آية.
التغابن:18 آية, الطلاق:12 آية, التحريم:12 آية.
الملك: 31 آية في رواية شيْبة, و30 آية في رواية أبي جعفرٍ, القلم:52 آية, الحاقة:52 آية.
المعارج:44 آية, نوح:30 آية, الجن:28 آية.
المزمل:20 آية, المدثر:56 آية, القيامة:39 آية.
الإنسان:31 آية, المرسلات:50 آية, النبأ:40 آية.
النازعات:45 آية, عبس: 42 آية في رواية شيبة, و 41 آية في رواية أبي جعفرٍ, التكوير:29 آية في رواية شيبة, و 28 آية في رواية أبي جعفرٍ.
الانفطار:19 آية, المطففين:36 آية, الانشقاق:25 آية.
البروج:22 آية, الطارق:16 آية, الأعلى:19 آية.
الغاشية:26 آية, الفجر:32 آية, البلد:20 آية.
الشمس:16 آية, ذكر الشَّاطبي له الخلاف في عدِّ: {فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَعَقَرُوهَا} ويكون عدد آي السّورة عنده هذا الرقم باعتبار عدِّها, الليل:21 آية, الضحى:11 آية.
الشرح:8 آيات, الزيتون:8 آيات, العلق:20 آية.
القدر:5 آيات, البينة:8 آيات, الزلزلة:8 آيات.
العاديات:11 آية, القارعة:10 آيات, التكاثر:8 آيات.
العصر:3 آيات, الهمزة:9 آيات, الفيل:5 آيات.
قريش:5 آيات, الماعون:6 آيات, الكوثر:3 آيات.
الكافرون:6 آيات, النصر:3 آيات, المسد:5 آيات.
الإخلاص:4 آيات, الفلق:5 آيات, الناس:6 آيات.
المجموع: 6218 آية من رواية شيبة, 6214 آية من رواية أبي جعفر.
يتبـع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

يُلاحظ من خلال القيام بالجمْع أنَّ للمدني الأوَّل مجموعَين، وهما: (6218) آية, وذلك من رواية شيْبة بن نِصاح, و(6214) آية من رواية أبي جعفر.
وقد ذكر شُرَّاح النَّاظمة أنَّ عدد آيِ القُرآن للمدني الأوَّل في رواية الكوفيِّين:(6217) وهم في ذلك يُتابعون الإمام الداني, وهو يَروي هذا الرقم روايةً؛ حيث يقول: "أخبرنا فارس بن أحمد, قال: أنا أحمد بن محمد, قال: أنا أحمد بن عثمان, قال: أنا الفضل, قال: قال محمد بن عيسى: جَميع عدَد آي القرآن في المدني الأوَّل ستَّة آلاف آية, ومئتا آية, وسبعة عشرة آية, وهو العدد الَّذي رواه أهل الكوفة عن أهل المدينة, لَم يسمّوا في ذلك أحدًا بعيْنِه يسندونه إليه".
[البيان في عدّ آي القرآن, ص79].
أقول(الأهدل):
لكن عند قيامنا بِجَمع آي كلّ سورة بحسب ما ذكر الإمام الدانيُّ نفسه نجِد أنَّ العدد الإجمالي خلاف ذلك, فلعلَّ ما ذكروه مبنيٌّ على عدم عدِّ: {فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَعَقَرُوهَا} له, وقد اختُلِف عنه في عدِّها, وقد ذكر الإمام الدَّانيّ أنَّ عدد آي سورة الشَّمس عنده: (16) آية, وذكر له عدَّ: {فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَعَقَرُوهَا} ولم يذكُر فيها خلافًا.
[انظر: البيان في عدّ آي القرآن, ص 275].
وعلى هذا؛ فالصَّحيح أنَّ عدد آيِ القرآن الكريم في المدني الأوَّل في رواية الكوفيِّين: (6218) آية, والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وأمَّا رواية أبي جعْفر الَّتي فيها أنَّ عدد آيِ القرآن للمدني الأوَّل: (6214) آية, فمُوافق لرواية البصريين [الصواب: المصريين] عن المدني الأوَّل, والَّذي اعتمده النَّاظم - رحِمه الله - في: ((ناظمة الزُّهر)) هو رواية الكوفيين, والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

فائدة:
اختُلِفَ بين شيبةَ وأبي جعفرٍ في ستَّة مواضع أو ستِّ آياتٍ, عدَّ منهنَّ أبو جعفر آيةً واحدةً ولم يعدَّها شيبة, وعدَّ شيبةُ خمسًا منهنَّ ولم يعدّهنَّ أبو جعفر, وهذه المواضع هي:

الأوَّل: {لَن تَنَالُواْ الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ} [آل عمران]، عدَّها شيبة وترك عدّها أبو جعفر.
الثاني: {مَّقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ} [آل عمران]، عدّها أبو جعفر وترك عدّها شيبة.
الثالث: {وَإِنْ كَانُوا لَيَقُولُونَ} [الصافات]،عدَّها شيبة وترك عدَّها أبو جعفر.
الرابع: {قَدْ جَاءنَا نَذِيرٌ} [الملك]،عدَّها شيبة وترك عدَّها أبو جعفر.
الخامس: {فَلْيَنظُرِ الْإِنسَانُ إِلَى طَعَامِهِ} [عبس]،عدَّها شيبة وترك عدَّها أبو جعفر.
السادس: {فَأَيْنَ تَذْهَبُونَ} [التكوير]،عدَّها شيبة وترك عدَّها أبو جعفر.
وبالجملة قد عدَّها كلَّها شيبةُ إلاَّ الموضع الثَّاني وهو: {مَّقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ} فتركه، وتركها كلَّها أبو جعفر إلاَّ الموضع الثَّاني المذكور فعدَّه, والله تعالى أعلم.
قال الداني: وكان إسماعيل يأخذ فيهنّ بقول شيبة.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> وأمَّا رواية أبي جعْفر الَّتي فيها أنَّ عدد آيِ القرآن للمدني الأوَّل: (6214) آية, فمُوافق لرواية البصريين [الصواب: المصريين] عن المدني الأوَّل, والَّذي اعتمده النَّاظم - رحِمه الله - في: ((ناظمة الزُّهر)) هو رواية الكوفيين, والله أعلم.


جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الحبيب الشيخ القارئ المليجي على إيراد كلامي هنا, وهذا من حسن ظنك بي, وتصويبك بـ[الصواب: المصريين] أرجو إفادتي بالقول الأصح هل المصريين أم البصريين, فالذي عند الحداد في سعادة الدارين, والمخللاتي في شرحه للناظمة, وعبد الرازق موسى في مرشد الخلان, وعبد الفتاح القاضي في شرحه للناظمة والفرائد الحسان أنهم أهل البصرة, وفي البيان للداني كُتب في الأصل (المصريين) ثم قال المحقق في: ن وق: البصريين, والمناسب كما في الأصل: المصريين. وهو يقصد بالنون نسخة صنعاء, وبالقاف نسخة قوله, وبالأصل نسخة ثالثة فلا أدري على أي أساس كان المناسب عنده ما في الأصل, فأرجو الإفادة من القارئ المليجي حفظه الله.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الشيخ الفاضل، حفظك الله.
الحمد لله أني أبقيت على كلمة "البصريين" وذكرت الكلمة الأخرى على أنها الصواب، ولم أقُم بالتغيير في نص كلامكم.
أما عن ذلك التصويب، فالحق يقال إنها من فوائد شيخنا الدكتور السالم الجكني الشنقيطي؛ حيث قال:
لا يوجد أي كتاب من كتب العدّ ذكر أنَّ أهل البصرة روَوا العدد المدني الأوَّل عن ورش عن نافع عن شيخيه، وأعني كتب الأوائل كالهذلي وأبي معشر والأندرابي وابن الجوزي والداني لو استثْنيْنا النسخة المصحَّفة من "البيان" له؛ والتي تصحف فيها ((المصريين)) إلى ((البصريين)). والله أعلم.

وهذا في بحث جيد له تجدونه في المرفق.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

جزاك الله خيرًا فضيلة الشيخ القارئ المليجي على الإفادة, والحمد لله قرأت البحث المرفق وهو مفيد, وأنا الآن شبه مقتنع بالتصويب, ولكن النسخ التي ذكر فيها (البصريين) هما نسختان لكتاب البيان, بينما التي ذكر فيها (المصريين) نسخة واحدة, والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ثانيًا: عدَدُ آيِ سُوَرِ القُرْآنِ الكريمِ في العَدِّ البصري:
الفاتحة:7 آيات, البقرة:287 آية, آل عمران:200 آية.
النساء:175 آية, المائدة: 123 آية, الأنعام: 166 آية.
الأعراف: 205 آية, الأنفال: 76 آية, التوبة: 130 آية.
يونس عليه السلام: 109 آيات, هود عليه السلام: 121 آية, يوسف عليه السلام: 111 آية.
الرعد: 45 آية, إبراهيم عليه السلام: 51 آية, الحجر: 99 آية.
النحل: 128 آية, الإسراء: 110 آية, الكهف: 111 آية.
مريم عليها السلام: 98 آية, طه: 132 آية, الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام: 111 آية.
الحج: 75 آية, المؤمنون: 119 آية, النور: 64 آية.
الفرقان: 77 آية, الشعراء: 226 آية, النمل: 94 آية.
القصص: 88 آية, العنكبوت: 69 آية, الروم: 60 آية.
لقمان: 34 آية, السجدة: 29 آية, الأحزاب: 73 آية.
سبأ: 54 آية, فاطر: 45 آية, يس: 82 آية.
الصافات: 181 آية, ص: اختُلِفَ عنه في عدِّ: {وَالحَقّ أَقُولُ} فتكون: 86 آية باعتِبار عدِّها, و85 آية باعتِبار تركها, الزمر: 72 آية.
غافر: 82 آية, فصلت: 52 آية, الشورى: 50 آية.
الزخرف: 89 آية, الدخان: 57 آية, الجاثية: 36 آية.
الأحقاف: 34 آية, محمَّد صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: 40 آية, الفتح: 29 آية.
الحجرات: 18 آية, ق: 45 آية, الذاريات: 60 آية.
الطور: 48 آية, النجم: 61 آية, القمر: 55 آية.
الرحمن: 76 آية, الواقعة: 97 آية, الحديد: 29 آية.
المجادلة: 22 آية, الحشر: 24 آية, الممتحنة: 13 آية.
الصف: 14 آية, الجمعة: 11 آية, المنافقون: 11 آية.
التغابن: 18 آية, الطلاق: 11 آية, التحريم: 12 آية.
الملك: 30 آية, القلم: 52 آية, الحاقة: 51 آية.
المعارج: 44 آية, نوح: 29 آية, الجن: 28 آية.
المزمل: 19 آية, المدثر: 56 آية, القيامة: 39 آية.
الإنسان: 31 آية, المرسلات: 50 آية, النبأ: 41 آية.
النازعات: 45 آية, عبس: 41 آية, التكوير: 29 آية.
الانفطار: 19 آية, المطففين: 36 آية, الانشقاق: 23 آية.
البروج: 22 آية, الطارق: 17 آية, الأعلى: 19 آية.
الغاشية: 26 آية, الفجر: 29 آية, البلد: 20 آية.
الشمس: 15 آية, الليل: 21 آية, الضحى: 11 آية.
الشرح: 8 آيات, الزيتون: 8 آيات, العلق: 19 آية.
القدر: 5 آيات, البينة: 9 آيات, الزلزلة: 9 آيات.
العاديات: 11 آية, القارعة: 8 آيات, التكاثر: 8 آيات.
العصر: 3 آيات, الهمزة: 9 آيات, الفيل: 5 آيات.
قريش: 4 آيات, الماعون: 7 آيات, الكوثر: 3 آيات.
الكافرون: 6 آيات, النصر: 3 آيات, المسد: 5 آيات.
الإخلاص: 4 آيات, الفلق: 5 آيات, الناس: 6 آيات.
المجموع: 6205 آية, أو 6204 آية.
يُلاحظ أنَّ للعدِّ البصري مجموعَين، وهما: (6205) آية, و(6204) آية, وذلك ناتجٌ عن الاختلاف عنْه في: {وَالْحَقّ أَقُولُ} بسورة ص.
ومعلوم أنَّ العَدد البصري يرويه عاصم الجحدري, وينسب بعد ذلك إلى أيّوب بن المتوكل, وقد اختلفا في هذا الموضع.
أشار إليه الشاطبي - رحِمه الله - في "ناظمة الزهر" بقوله:
وعُدّ عن البصري أقولُ بخلفه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  به الحضرمي يعقوب عَدَّ هو المقريواختلف العُلماء في مَن عدَّها منهُما ومَن تركها, فقال بعضهم: لَم يعدَّها عاصم وعدَّها أيوب, وقال بعضهم: عدَّها عاصم ولم يعدَّها أيّوب, والإمام الداني في كتابه: "البيان في عدِّ آي القرآن" مرَّةً أيَّد القول بعدِّها عن أيّوب, ومرَّةً ذكر ما يُفيد تأْييده للقول الثَّاني, ففي: (باب ذكر الأَعْداد وإلى مَن تنسب من أئمة الأمصار) (ص 69) قال: "لَم يعدَّها عاصم وعدَّها أيوب, تابع فيها الكوفيّين, وقد قيل إنَّ عاصمًا كان يعدُّها, وأنَّ أيوب كان يُسقِطها, والأوَّل عندنا أصح".
وجزمَ أيضًا بأنَّ أيوب هو الَّذي عدَّها عندما تكلَّم عن سورة ص (ص 214) حيث قال: "عدَّها الكوفي وأيوب بن المتوكل, ولَم يعدَّها الباقون ولا الجحدري", وأشار إلى عدم تبنِّيه للقول الثاني بقوله: "وقد قيل: إنَّ الجحدري يعدّها وأيوب يُسقِطها".
فهذا الكلام يُفيد أنَّ الَّذي يعدُّها للبصري هو أيّوب.
إلاَّ أنه في: (باب ذكر جملة عدد آي القرآن في قول كلّ واحد من أئمَّة العادِّين) (ص80 - 81) أفاد كلامُه - رحمه الله - تأييد القول بأنَّ الذي عدَّها هو عاصم دون أيوب, حيث قال:"قال محمد - أي ابن عيسى -: وجميع عدد آي القرآن في عدد البصريين: ستَّة آلاف ومائتان وأربع آيات, وهو العدد الذي عليه مصاحفهم الآن, قال الحافظ - أي الداني -: وهو عدد أيّوب بن المتوكّل القارئ, وأمَّا عدد عاصم الجحدري فهو وخمس آيات, وذلك على قَول مَن قال إنَّ عاصمًا كان يعُدّ: (قال فالحقّ والحقّ أقول)".
وكأنَّه يؤيّد هذا القول.
وذكر الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله - أنَّ يعقوب الحضرمي يأخذ بعدِّها, ومصاحف أهل البصرة على أنَّ عدد آي القرآن عندهم: ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربع آيات, كما تقدم في الرواية التي أسندت إلى محمد بن عيسى, وقال أبو زرعة ابن زنجلة - أيضًا -: "وعلى عدد البصريين: ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربع آيات, وهو العدد الذي عليه مصاحفهم".
[تنزيل القرآن وعدد آياته واختلاف الناس فيه, ص 275].
إذًا الخلاصة أنَّ عدد آي القرآن الكريم في العدِّ البصري: (6205) آية, أو(6204) آية, والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> أما عن ذلك التصويب، فالحق يقال إنها من فوائد شيخنا الدكتور السالم الجكني الشنقيطي؛ حيث قال:
> لا يوجد أي كتاب من كتب العدّ ذكر أنَّ أهل البصرة روَوا العدد المدني الأوَّل عن ورش عن نافع عن شيخيه، وأعني كتب الأوائل كالهذلي وأبي معشر والأندرابي وابن الجوزي والداني لو استثْنيْنا النسخة المصحَّفة من "البيان" له؛ والتي تصحف فيها ((المصريين)) إلى ((البصريين)). والله أعلم.


قدمت السؤال لشيخنا بشير الحميري حفظه الله, وهو أعلم أهل اليمن بعلم عد الآي فيما أعرف, فقلت له:
(الإشكال في الخاتمة, في الرقم 6, حيث قال:
"6ـلا يوجد أي كتاب من كتب العدّ ذكر أنَّ أهل البصرة رووا العدد المدني الأوَّل عن ورش عن نافع عن شيخيه، وأعني كتب الأوائل كالهذلي وأبي معشر والأندرابي وابن الجوزي والداني لو استثنينا النسخة المصحَّفة من "البيان" له؛ والتي تصحف فيها ((المصريين)) إلى ((البصريين)). والله أعلم"اهـ.
فهل فعلاً أن الصحيح: ((المصريين)), وأن ((البصريين)) تصحيف ؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
فقال حفظه الله:
"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:
فإن قول القائل أن تصحفت كلمة: (المصريين) في كتاب الإمام الداني إلى (البصريين) فيه إشكال من وجوه:
الأول: تخطئة الموجود المتناقل لا تكون إلا بحجة صريحة صحيحة، وليس بالقول المجرد،
ثانيا: نحتاج قبل التخطئة إلى مراجعة نسخ كتاب (البيان) للداني، لأنه على الصحيح طبعت الموجودة بتحقيق الدكتور/ غانم، ليست جيدة، وفيها تصحيف كثير.
ثالثا:تعميمه بأنه لم يذكر أحد، يحتاج فيه إلى مراجعة كتب الأئمة، وأنا هنا في ماليزيا، ومكتبتي في اليمن،
ربعا: المدني الأول عدد قديم، ترك العمل به على ما ذكر الباحث عن ابن المنادى، وهذا الكلام اورده ابن الجوزي في فنون الأفنان، وصرح به ابن مهران في كتاب المبسوط، 

ولعل الأخ اشتبه عليه رواية المصريين عن ورش في القراءات، ونسي أن للبغداديين رواية عن ورش أيضا، وهناك خلاف في بعض المسائل بين رواية البغداديين عن ورش، ورواية المصريين،
وفي نفسي من إطلاقه بأن هذا الكلام لم يذكره غير الداني شيء، ولكني لا أجزم به، إذ مراجعي ليست معي.
والحمد لله رب العالمين
كتب
بشير بن حسن الحميري
غفر الله له ولوالديه ومشايخه 
آمين  آمين  آمين"

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ثالثًا: عدَدُ آيِ سُوَرِ القُرآنِ الكريمِ في العَدِّ الدمشقي
أوَّلا: بعض الفوائد المتعلِّقة بالعدد الشَّامي.
أقول: العدد الشَّامي في الحقيقة قسمان:
الأوَّل: ما يرويه يحيى الذماريُّ وغيرُه عن عبد الله بن عامر اليحصبي، ويسمَّى بالعدد الدمَشقي.
الثَّاني: ما يرويه أبو حيوة شريح بن يزيد الحضرمي مسندًا إلى خالد بن معدان السلمي الحمصي ويسمَّى بالعدد الحمصي.
والإمام الشَّاطبي - رحمه الله - لَم يذكر في ناظمتِه العددَ الحمصيَّ تبعًا للفضل بن شاذان والدانيِّ، ولعدم شهرة هذا العدد، ولكونه لا يعتمد الآن في أيِّ قراءةٍ من القِراءات؛ لذلك سمِّي العدد الدِّمَشقي بالشَّامي, وإلاَّ فإنَّ علماءَ العدَد الَّذين يُوردون العدَد الحمصي في كتبهم يسمُّون العدد الذي يُروَى عن ابنِ عامر بالعدد الدِّمَشقي, فإذا ضمُّوا إليه الحِمْصي أطلقوا عليهِما الشَّامي, والله أعلم.
[إذًا؛ فالذي سيُذكر في المشاركة التالية هو العد الدمشقي، ثم يتلوه ذكر مواضع الخلاف بين العد الدمشقي والعد الحمصي - وكل هذا من جمع وترتيب الشيخ محمد أحمد الأهدل حفظه الله]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

العدّ الدمشقيالفاتحة: 7 آيات, البقرة: 285 آية, آل عمران: 200 آية.
النساء: 177 آية, المائدة: 122 آية, الأنعام: 166 آية.
الأعراف: 205 آية, الأنفال: 77 آية, التوبة: 130 آية.
يونس عليه السلام: 110 آيات, هود عليه السلام: 122 آية, يوسف عليه السلام: 111 آية.
الرعد: 47 آية, إبراهيم عليه السلام: 55 آية, الحجر: 99 آية.
النحل: 128 آية, الإسراء: 110 آية, الكهف: 106 آية.
مريم عليها السلام: 98 آية, طه: 140 آية, الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام: 111 آية.
الحج: 74 آية, المؤمنون: 119 آية, النور: 64 آية.
الفرقان: 77 آية, الشعراء: 227 آية, النمل: 94 آية.
القصص: 88 آية, العنكبوت: 69 آية, الروم: 60 آية.
لقمان: 34 آية, السجدة: 30 آية, الأحزاب: 73 آية.
سبأ: 55 آية, فاطر: 46 آية, يس: 82 آية.
الصافات: 182 آية, ص: 86 آية, الزمر: 73 آية.
غافر: ذكر الناظم له الخلاف في عدِّ: {أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ}, ويكون عدد آي السورة عنده: 86 آية باعتبار عدّ هذا الموضع, و85 آية باعتبار ترْكه, فصِّلت: 52 آية, الشورى: 50 آية.
الزخرف: 88 آية, الدخان: 56 آية, الجاثية: 36 آية.
الأحقاف: 34 آية, محمد صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: 39 آية, الفتح: 29 آية.
الحجرات: 18 آية, ق: 45 آية, الذاريات: 60 آية.
الطور: 49 آية, النجم: 61 آية, القمر: 55 آية.
الرحمن: 78 آية, الواقعة: 99 آية, الحديد: 28 آية.
المجادلة: 22 آية, الحشر: 24 آية, الممتحنة: 13 آية.
الصف: 14 آية, الجمعة: 11 آية, المنافقون: 11 آية.
التغابن: 18 آية, الطلاق: 12 آية, التحريم: 12 آية.
الملك: 30 آية, القلم: 52 آية, الحاقة: 51 آية.
المعارج: 43 آية, نوح: 29 آية, الجن: 28 آية.
المزمل: 20 آية, المدثر: 55 آية, القيامة: 39 آية.
الإنسان: 31 آية, المرسلات: 50 آية, النبأ: 40 آية.
النازعات: 45 آية, عبس: 40 آية, التكوير: 29 آية.
الانفطار: 19 آية, المطففين: 36 آية, الانشقاق: 23 آية.
البروج: 22 آية, الطارق: 17 آية, الأعلى: 19 آية.
الغاشية: 26 آية, الفجر: 30 آية, البلد: 20 آية.
الشمس: 15 آية, الليل: 21 آية, الضحى: 11 آية.
الشرح: 8 آيات, الزيتون: 8 آيات, العلق: 18 آية.
القدر: 6 آيات, البينة: اختُلِفَ عنه في عدِّ: {مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} ويكون عدد آي السورة عنده: 9 آيات باعتبار عدِّ هذا الموضع, و8 آيات باعتبار ترْكه, الزلزلة: 9 آيات.
العاديات: 11 آية, القارعة: 8 آيات, التكاثر: 8 آيات.
العصر: 3 آيات, الهمزة: 9 آيات, الفيل: 5 آيات.
قريش: 4 آيات, الماعون: 6 آيات, الكوثر: 3 آيات.
الكافرون: 6 آيات, النصر: 3 آيات, المسد: 5 آيات.
الإخلاص: 5 آيات, الفلق: 5 آيات, الناس: 7 آيات.
المجموع: 6224 آية, أو 6225 آية, أو 6226 آية.
وقد ذكر العُلماء في عدد آيِ القرآن الكريم الإجمالي في العَدِّ الدمشقي - فيما وقفتُ عليه - ثلاثةَ أقوال وهي:
الأوَّل: أنَّه (6225) آية, الثَّاني: أنَّه (6226) آية, الثَّالث: أنَّه (6227) آية, ولكن عند القيام بِجمع آي كلِّ سورة بحسب ما ذكر الدانيُّ والشَّاطبي - رحمة الله عليهما - نَجد أنَّ العدد الإجمالي هو الثَّلاثة الأرقام المتقدِّمة, أعني: 6224 آية, أو 6225 آية, أو 6226 آية.
وهذا مبنيٌّ على الخلاف في عدِّ: {أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ} بغافر, و{مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} بالبيِّنة, فباعتبار عدِّ هذين الموضعَين يكون العدد الإجمالي: 6226 آية, وباعتبار ترْكهما يكون: 6224 آية, وباعتبار عدِّ أحدهما دون الآخر يكون: 6225 آية.
أمَّا الرقم: (6227) فلا يصحّ بأيّ اعتبار بحسَب ما عند الدَّاني والشَّاطبي - رحِمهما الله - فلا أدْري على أيِّ أساس ذكره بعض شرَّاح النَّاظمة والفرائد الحسان للشَّيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي - رحمه الله.
وقد ذكر فيه الإمام الدَّاني بالإسناد عن شيوخه روايتَين: إحداهما أنَّه: 6226 آية, والأُخرى أنَّه: 6225 آية.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ولا بدَّ من التوضيح للخلاف الوارد عن الشَّامي [الدمشقي] وهو فيما يأتي:
1-{أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ} بغافر, ذكر الشاطبي الخلاف للشَّامي في عدِّها, ولم يذكر الدَّاني فيها خلافًا, بل جزم بعدِّها له بدون خلاف, وأكثر العلماء على عدِّها, وبذلك يكون عدد آيات سورة غافر عنده: 86 آية باعتبار عدِّها, و85 باعتبار ترْكِها.
2- {مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} بالبينة, جزم الشَّاطبي بعدِّها له, وذكر الدَّاني الخلاف له فيها أثناء كلامه عن عدِّ هذه الآية, وعند ذكره لانفِرادات البصري قال: "وانفرد البصري بعَدِّ عشر آيات - وذكرها إلى أن قال: - وفي (لم يكن): {مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ}, وحكى بعضُ شيوخنا أنَّ الشَّاميّين - أيضًا - عدُّوا هذه الَّتي في (لم يكن), وفي روايتنا عن الفضْل في الإسناد المتقدّم أنَّ البصري انفرد بعدِّها, وهو الصحيح".
[انظر: البيان في عدّ آي القرآن, ص 93].
وبذلك يكون عدد آيات سورة البيّنة للشَّامي: 9 آيات باعتبار عدِّها, و8 آيات باعتبار ترْكِها له.
3- ذكر الإمام الدَّاني رواية مفادُها أنَّ في البسملة خلافًا, وهي أنَّه روى بسنده إلى أحمد ابن ذكوان, قال: أنا أبو مسهر, قال: عن صدقة, عن يَحيى بن الحارث الذماري, قال: هو ستَّة آلاف ومائتان وخَمس وعشرون آية, نقص آية, قال ابن ذكوان:فظننتُ يَحيى لم يعدَّ (بسم الله الرَّحمن الرَّحيم). [انظر: البيان في عد آي القرآن, ص 82].
ويلاحظ في هذه الرّواية عدم تحديد السّورة التي لم تعدَّ فيها البسملة, فإنْ كان المراد بداية سورة الفاتِحة فلا خلاف في أنَّه لا يعدُّها ولكنَّه يستعيض بدَلَها عدَّ (صِراط الَّذين أنعمتَ عليْهِم) فيكون عدد آياتِها سبع آيات, وعلى هذا لا تأثيرَ لذلك في العدد الإجْمالي, وإن كانت بداية سورة أُخرى فهو لا يعدّها آية في بداية أيّ سورةٍ, والله أعلم.
إذًا الخلاصة أنَّ للشامي ثلاثة أرقام محتملة: 6224 آية, أو 6225 آية, أو 6226 آية, ولكن موضع غافر الأغلب على عدِّه ولم أطَّلع على مَن ذكر الخلاف فيه غير الشَّاطبي في الكتُب الَّتي بين يديَّ من كتب علم عدّ الآي, فيكون الأخْذ له بعدِّه أولى, وعلى هذا يكون العدد الإجْمالي لسور القُرآن الكريم في هذا العدّ إمَّا 6225 آية, وإمَّا 6226 آية, والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

المواضعُ التي وَقَعَ فيهَا خِلافٌ بين العدِّ الدمَشْقي والعَدِّ الحِمصيبما أنَّ كل واحدٍ من العدِّ الدمَشْقي والعَدِّ الحِمصي هو شاميٌّ فإنَّهما يتَّفقان في العدِّ والتَّرك في أكثر السوَر، إلاَّ أنَّهما اختلفا في مواضعَ يسيرَةٍ، ولأنَّ مواضع الاتّفاق هي الأكثر فسأكتفي بذكر الأقلّ, وهي مواضع الاختلاف بينهما, وقد اختلفا في: خَمسٍ وثلاثين سورة, وذلك في سبعةٍ وسبعين موضعًا, وهي في السُّوَر التَّالية:
1- سورة آل عمران
اختلفا في موضعَين:
الأوَّل: {وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الثاني: {حَتَّى تُنفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
2- سورة التوبة
اختلفا في موضعَين:
الأوَّل: {ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الثاني: {إِلاَّ تَنفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
3- سورة هود عليه السلام
اختلفا في أربعة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الثاني: {يُجَادِلُنَا فِي قَوْمِ لُوطٍ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثالث: {بَقِيَّةُ اللّهِ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ. 
الرابع: {وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يستوي في عدّهما العدد الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
4- سورة الرعد
اختلفا في موضعين : 
الأوَّل: {هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثاني: {كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ وَالْبَاطِلَ} يعده الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ كباقي أهل العدِّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
5- سورة طه
اختلفا في خمسة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ} يعدّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ كباقي أهل العدِّ.
الثاني: {وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثالث: {فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الرابع: {مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا} يعدّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ كباقي أهل العدِّ.
الخامس: {زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدِّمشقي في هذه السورة أزْيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بآية.
6- سورة المؤمنون
اختلفا في موضعٍ واحد وهو:
{ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى وَأَخَاهُ هَارُونَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بآية.
7- سورة النور
اختلفا في موضعٍ واحد وهو:
{إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِّأُوْلِي الْأَبْصَارِ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بآية.
8- سورة القصص
اختلفا في موضعَين:
الأوَّل: {فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَاهَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ} يعدّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الثاني: {فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركِه -.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
9- سورة العنكبوت
اختلفا في ثلاثة مواضع : 
الأوَّل: {وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ} يعدّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعَدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الثاني: {مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثالث: {أَفَبِالْبَاطِ  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ} يعدّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعَدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السّورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدِّمشقي بآية.
10- سورة فاطر
اختلفا في أربعة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {لِتَبْتَغُوا مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
الثاني: {إِنْ أَنتَ إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
الثالث: {وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الرابع: {وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِي الْقُبُورِ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بآيتَين.
11- سورة الصافات
اختلفا في موضعَين:
الأوَّل: {وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
الثاني: {دُحُورًا} يعدّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعَدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
12- سورة ص
اختلفا في موضعَين:
الأوَّل: {قُلْ هُوَ نَبؤٌا عَظِيمٌ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
الثاني: {وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ} يعدّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
13- سورة الزُّمر
اختلفا في موضعَين:
الأوَّل: {قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصاً لَّهُ الدِّينَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثاني: {فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ} يعدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
14- سورة غافر
اختلفا في أربعة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {لِيُنذِرَ يَوْمَ التَّلَاقِ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ مع العادِّين, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
الثاني: {يَوْمَ هُم بَارِزُونَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ - منفرِدًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثالث: {وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الرَّابع: {وَالسَّلَاسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بآيتَين.
15- سورة الشورى
اختلفا في ثلاثة مواضع:
الأوَّل والثَّاني: {حم عسق} يعُدُّهما الحمصيُّ آيتَين كالكوفي, ويتركُهما الدمشقيُّ كبقيَّة أهل العدد.
الثالث: {الْجَوَارِ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ كالكوفي, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ كبقيَّة أهل العدد.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بثلاث آيات.
16- سورة الدخان
اختلفا في موضعين:
الأوَّل: {إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثاني: {فِي الْبُطُونِ} يعدّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
17- سورة محمَّدٍ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم
اختلفا في ستة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ}, الثاني: {فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ}, الثالث: {لَانتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ} يعُدُّ هذه المواضع الثلاثة الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّها - ويترُكُها الدمشقيُّ.
الرابع: {وَيُصْلِحُ بَالَهُمْ}, الخامس: {وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ} يعُدُّ هذين الموضعين الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُهما الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركهما -.
السَّادس: {لِلشَّارِبِينَ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدّمشقي بآيتين.
18- سورة النجم
اختلفا في موضعٍ واحد وهو:
{وَلَمْ يُرِدْ إِلَّا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ كسائر أهل العدّ, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
19- سورة الواقعة
اختلفا في خمسة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {فَأَصْحَابُ الْمَيْمَنَةِ}، الثَّاني: {وَأَصْحَابُ الْمَشْأَمَةِ} يعُدُّ هذين الموضعين الدمشقيُّ ويترُكُهما الحِمْصيُّ.
الثَّالث: {وكانوا يقولون} يعُدُّه الحمُّصي, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الرَّابع: {أوآباؤنا الأوَّلون} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الخامس: {فَرَوْحٌ وَرَيْحَانٌ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بثلاث آيات.
20- سورة الطلاق
اختلفا في موضعين:
الأوَّل: {وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثاني: {لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} يعدُّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
21- سورة التحريم
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويتركه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
22- سورة الحاقة 
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُوماً} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعدِّه - ويتركه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
23- سورة المعارج
اختلفا في موضعٍ واحد وهو:
{خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ مع العادّين, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركِه -. 
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
24- سورة نوح عليه السلام
اختلفا في ثلاثة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {وَجَعَلَ الْقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُورًا} يعدُّه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعَدِّه - ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
الثَّاني: {ولا سُوَاعًا} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثَّالث: {ونَسْرًا} يعدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
25- سورة المزَّمّل
اختلفا في موضعين :
الأوَّل: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
الثَّاني: {وَجَحِيمًا} يعدّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بتركِه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحِمْصي بآيتين.
26- سورة المدَّثّر
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{عَنِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
27- سورة القيامة
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
28- سورة عبس
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{فَإِذَا جَاءتِ الصَّاخَّةُ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويتركُه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
29- سورة الانشقاق
اختلفا في ثلاثة مواضع:
الأوَّل: {إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ}, الثَّاني: {إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَدْحًا}يعدّهما الحمصيُّ - منفردًا بعَدِّهما - ويترُكُهما الدمشقيُّ.
الثالث: {فَمُلَاقِيهِ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
30- سورة الفجر
اختلفا في موضعين :
الأوَّل: {فَأَكْرَمَهُ وَنَعَّمَهُ} يعُدُّهُ الحِمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمَشْقيُّ.
الثَّاني: {فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَكْرَمَنِ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركِه -.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
31- سورة الشمس
اختلفا في موضعين:
الأوَّل: {فَعَقَرُوهَا} يعُدُّهُ الحِمصيُّ, ويترُكُه الدمَشْقيُّ.
الثاني: {فَسَوَّاهَا} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يسْتوي في عدِّهما العددُ الإجمالي للسورة؛ لأنَّ ما عدَّه أحدُهما تركه الآخرُ.
32- سورة العلق
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يَنْهَى} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ - منفردًا بتركه -.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
33- سورة البيّنة
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} يعُدُّه الدمشقيُّ بخلفٍ عنه, ويترُكُه الحِمْصيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الدمشقي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الحمصي بآيةٍ إذا اعتبرنا عدَّ هذه الآية للدِّمشقي, ومساويًا له إذا اعتبرنا عدم عدِّها.
34- سورة قريش
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{مِنْ جُوعٍ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
35- سورة الماعون
اختلفا في موضع واحد وهو:
{الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاؤُونَ} يعُدُّه الحمصيُّ, ويتركه الدمشقيُّ.
وبهذا يكون العدُّ الحمصي في هذه السورة أزيَد من العدِّ الدمشقي بآية.
وبهذا ننتهي من السور المختلف فيها بين الدمشقي والحمصي, والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

رابعًا: عدَدُ آيِ سُوَرِ القُرْآنِ الكريمِ في العَدِّ المكي:
الفاتحة: 7 آيات, البقرة: 285 آية بخلف عنه، آل عمران: 200 آية.
النساء: 175 آية، المائدة: 122 آية، الأنعام: 167 آية.
الأعراف: 206 آية، الأنفال: 76 آية، التوبة: 130 آية.
يونس: 109 آيات، هود: 121 آية، يوسف: 111 آية.
الرعد: 44 آية، إبراهيم: 54 آية, الحجر: 99 آية.
النحل: 128 آية، الإسراء: 110 آية, الكهف: 105 آية.
مريم: 99 آية، طه: 134 آية, الأنبياء: 111 آية.
الحج: 77 آية بخلف عنه، المؤمنون: 119 آية، النور: 62 آية.
الفرقان: 77 آية, الشعراء: 226 آية, النمل: 95 آية.
القصص: 88 آية, العنكبوت: 69 آية، الروم: 59 آية بخلف عنه.
لقمان: 33 آية, السجدة: 30 آية، الأحزاب: 73 آية.
سبأ: 54 آية, فاطر: 45 آية, يس: 82 آية.
الصافات: 182 آية, ص: 86 آية، الزمر: 72 آية.
غافر: 84 آية, فصلت: 53 آية, الشورى: 50 آية.
الزخرف: 89 آية, الدخان: 56 آية, الجاثية: 36 آية.
الأحقاف: 34 آية, محمد: 39 آية, الفتح: 29 آية.
الحجرات: 18 آية، ق: 45 آية, الذاريات: 60 آية.
الطور: 47 آية, النجم: 61 آية, القمر: 55 آية.
الرحمن: 77 آية, الواقعة: 99 آية, الحديد: 28 آية.
المجادلة: 21 آية, الحشر: 24 آية, الممتحنة: 13 آية.
الصف: 14 آية, الجمعة: 11 آية, المنافقون: 11 آية.
التغابن: 18 آية, الطلاق: 12 آية, التحريم: 12 آية.
الملك: 31 آية, القلم: 52 آية, الحاقة: 52 آية.
المعارج: 44 آية، نوح: 30 آية, الجن: 28 آية.
المزمل: 20 آية بخلف عنه، المدثر: 55 آية, القيامة: 39 آية.
الإنسان: 31 آية, المرسلات: 50 آية, النبأ: 40 آية بخلف عنه.
النازعات: 45 آية, عبس: 42 آية, التكوير: 29 آية.
الانفطار: 19 آية, المطففين: 36 آية, الانشقاق: 25 آية.
البروج: 22 آية, الطارق: 17 آية، الأعلى: 19 آية.
الغاشية: 26 آية, الفجر: 32 آية, البلد: 20 آية.
الشمس: 15 آية بخلف عنه، الليل: 21 آية, الضحى: 11 آية.
الشرح: 8 آيات, الزيتون: 8 آيات, العلق: 20 آية.
القدر: 6 آيات, البينة: 8 آيات, الزلزلة: 9 آيات.
العاديات: 11 آية, القارعة: 10 آيات, التكاثر: 8 آيات.
العصر: 3 آيات, الهمزة: 9 آيات, الفيل: 5 آيات.
قريش: 5 آيات, الماعون: 6 آيات, الكوثر: 3 آيات.
الكافرون: 6 آيات, النصر: 3 آيات، المسد: 5 آيات.
الإخلاص: 5 آيات, الفلق: 5 آيات, الناس: 7 آيات.
ذكر العلماء في عدد آي القرآن الكريم الإجمالي في العَدِّ المكي عِدَّةَ أقوال؛ أشهرها - فيما اطَّلعتُ عليه - أربعة:
الأول: أنه: (6210) آية، الثاني أنَّه: (6216) آية، الثالث أنَّه: (6219) آية، الرابع أنه: (6220) آية.
والمواضع التي ذُكر فيها اختلاف في عدِّها في العدد المكّي هي ستَّة مواضع؛ وهي:
1- {ولا يضارّ كاتبٌ ولا شهيدٌ} بالبقرة, اختُلف في عدِّها له, وقال الداني: "قيل: إنَّ المكِّيَّ يعدُّها، وليس بصحيح". [البيان في عدّ آي القرآن، ص 140]؛ لذلك فعدد آي سورة البقرة عنده 285 آية.
2- {هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ المُسْلِمينَ} بالحج, ذكر الشاطبيُّ الخلاف في عدِّها له, ولم يذْكُر الدانيُّ فيها خلافًا, بل جزم بعدِّها له بدون خلاف، وأكثر العلماء على عدِّها, وبذلك يكون عدد آيات سورة الحج عنده: 77 آية باعتبار عدِّها.
3- {وَهُم مِّن بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ} بالروم, ذكر الشَّاطبيُّ الخلافَ في عدِّها، وأشار إلى ضعْفِه بقوله: "وفي يغلبون الخلف جاءَ ولَم يسْرِ", ولَم يذكُر الدَّانيُّ خلافًا في عدِّها له, وبذلك يكون عدد آيات سورة الروم عنده: 59 آية باعتبار عدِّها.
4- {كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً} بالمزَّمِّل, ذكر الشاطبيُّ الخلاف في عدِّها له, وكذلك الدانيُّ نصَّ على الخلاف في عدِّ آيِ السورة بين 19 آيةً باعتبار عدم عدِّها, وبين 20 آيةً باعتبار عدِّها, وقال عن الرقم (20): "وفي المكي من روايتِنا", وقال أيضًا: "وعدَّها الباقون - أي عدُّوا هذه الآية - وهو الصَّحيح للمكِّي". [البيان في عدِّ آيِ القرآن, ص 257], وبذلك يكون عدد آيات سورة المزَّمِّل عند المكي: 20 آيةً باعتِبار عدِّها.
5- {إِنَّا أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَاباً قَرِيباً} بالنبأ, ذكر الشَّاطبيُّ الخلاف في عدِّها له, والدانيُّ جزم بأنَّها 40 آية للمكّي, وذكر أنَّ هذه الآية يعدُّها البصري فقط, مع أنَّ كثيرًا من الكتُب التي تعرَّضتْ للعدِّ, تعدُّ هذه الآية للمكِّي أيضًا.
6- {فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَعَقَرُوهَا} بالشمس, ذكر الشَّاطبيُّ الخلاف في عدِّها له, وكذلك الدانيُّ نصَّ على الخلاف في عدِّ آي هذه السورة حيث ذكر أنَّ عدد آياتِها ستَّ عشرةَ في المدني الأوَّل, ثمَّ قال: "ويقال في المكي كذلك". [البيان في عد آي القرآن, ص 275], ويُلاحظ أنّه أشار إلى تضعيف القول بعدِّها له، وكذلك عند ذكرِه لانفِرادات المدني الأوَّل ذكر أنَّ هذا الموضع ممَّا انفرد بعدِّه, ثمَّ قال: "وقد قيل إنَّ المكيَّ وافقه على عدِّها, وفي روايتِنا عن الفضل بن شاذان أنَّ المدنيَّ الأوَّل انفرد بعدِّها". [البيان في عدِّ آي القرآن, ص 88], وبذلك يكون عدد آيات سورة الشمس عند المكي: 15 آيةً باعتبار عدم عدِّها.
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## القارئ المليجي

يُرجى ممَّن يقِف على وهمٍ أو سهوٍ في كلِمة أو رقم أن ينبِّه عليه مشكورًا.
وله من الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - الأجر إن شاء الله.
 فالإنسان محل السهو والنسيان.

----------


## أبو وئام

جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجوا ان يفيد هذا الرابط ففيه جدول يبين :*الاختلافُ المدنيّ والكوفيّ في عدِّ الآي*
*جمعه : محمّد خليل الـزروق* 
*و عاونه : هشام إبراهيم الجحاوي*

http://www.zarrog.com/ar/Index.asp?Page=9

والله اعلم

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> يُرجى ممَّن يقِف على وهمٍ أو سهوٍ في كلِمة أو رقم أن ينبِّه عليه مشكورًا.
> وله من الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - الأجر إن شاء الله.
>  فالإنسان محل السهو والنسيان.


أؤكد هذا الطلب من الشيخ الفاضل القارئ المليجي حفظه الله، فالخطأ وارد من الجميع، ولا يسلم منه أحد من البشر.

----------

